# Bending of pipe



## المهندس احمد نعمة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوني من يستطيع ان يعطيني معلومات وافية عن بيندنك مشين الالة التي بواسطتها نقوم بحني الانابيب على شكل منحنيات بزوايا مختلفة
تحياتي
المهندس
احمد نعمه


----------

